
Avoiding shell injection in Ruby, Phython, and PHP (2008) - baxtr
http://blog.littleimpact.de/2008/08/11/avoiding-shell-injection-in-ruby-python-and-php/
======
lixtra
Python part is a bit out of date. Otherwise a good read.

